# Aster Etat 0-6-0t



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

I have recently bought a used aster live steam model Etat 0-6-0t blue british version and I need to know if when i move the large gear on the bottom, if the wheels should always turn


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

GigaPK 
Yes..there where some known issues with these locos, but fixable.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dear Giga, 
A little confused here. 
The Aster 0-6-0 tank had three versions. 
The ETAT and the OUEST were both black, and the GER which was blue. 
I take it that you have the GER version! 
The large gear is locked onto the axle with two little grub screws. 
Check to see if they are loose. 
If they are tight, is the axle turning inside the wheel centre. 
They are a great little loco when they are running. Mine will pull it's train around my track quite happily at a respectable speed. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 27 Jul 2012 09:49 PM 
Mine will pull it's train around my track quite happily at a respectable speed. 


So will mine...


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

what screwdriver or alan wrench should i use and it is a GER not etat


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is My G.E.R. now "Thomas"
Video - G.E.R. now "Thomas"


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello Giga, 
Well, I could say "one that fits", but I won't! 
It's a metric hex key, 1.25mm across the flats. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't seem to find a 1.25 mm metric hexagonal key, do you know where I could find one


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

If you do a google search you will find a tool shop somewhere that has one. 
Also, 1.25mm is .049", so I just tried a .050", and it fits, so maybe you can find one of those instead. 
Most L handle sets seem to have that size. 
Good luck, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bob in Mich on 06 Aug 2012 12:41 AM 
Here is My G.E.R. now "Thomas"
Video - G.E.R. now "Thomas"

I like the Thomas. Guess the kids kinda like it as well. Can you do a Frank S thhat way.


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

Now I have fixed it, but where can I find the methylated spirits and blue paint and do I need something else to make it go


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

by what i need to make it go, i mean should i buy a burner? Also, should the big gear feel a little loose when i move it. Also, if the body is too damaged, could i replace it with a jinty etched brass body sheet


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Giga, 
I don't know where you live, but can I suggest that you find another live steamer locally to help you in person to get you started on the right 'track'. 
Burner - it should already be fitted in the loco. The fuel tank and burner are all one piece. 
If you mean suction fan - NOT needed as this loco has a 'pot' boiler. 
Turning the big gear will make the wheels go around, and the little gear which will make the piston go in and out. Should be a nice and tight motion. 
Don't forget oil for the lubricator. 
I doubt whether you will find an etched brass body that will fit as this loco is to larger scale than 1/32, it's kind of whatever fitted the needs of the loco scale!. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Now I have fixed the screw back into place but I need to know where to insert the distiller water and will any alcohol work as fuel


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

An instruction sheet would be helpful so do any of you have one for the aster ger 0-6-0t and can you send a link of it in a post


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hope these are readable.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

Will denatured alcohol or mineral spirits work as fuel?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GigaPK on 26 Aug 2012 02:00 PM 
Will denatured alcohol or mineral spirits work as fuel? 


Denatured Alcohol is what everybody (but the insanely rich) use for fuel. It is basically Ethanol (Grain alcohol... the addictive stuff in Beer, Whisky and all other alcoholic beverages) mixed with a "denaturing agent", usually Methanol (Wood alcohol, a poison) so that if you drink it you will DIE (or get really, really sick)! 
If you use pure Ethanol, you need to pay the Booze tax on it and that makes it expensive. I guess some labs and such can get pure Ethanol without paying the tax, but they need to be licensed to do so.

The term, "Mineral Spirits" is sometimes applied to denatured alcohol, and sometimes applied to other chemical formulations that include Oils that MIGHT foul the wicks and hoses in the fuel delivery system. Have to read the actual ingredients to know for sure just what is in the liquid and not all companies will release the true formulation except in the MSDS but that will not give percentages (trade secrets that make their brand better than another).

Some people have tried "Lamp oil" and other things but I have not heard the results of their "trials".

Alcohol used to cut Shellac is basically what you want. S-L-X is one brand that has fewer additives (like rubber cement solvent, Acetone, etc.) and has a less potent exhaust (or at least is used to be, I have heard rumors they changed the forumulation). The other common brand is Sunnyside (sold at True Value hardware stores) and it has many of those additives to "improve" it as a shellac solvent (the fumes from this brand put me in a chair in a daze for several minutes one time and I will not use it anymore!... I fear my next purchase of S-L-X brand and will be gingerly testing it before I go using it a lot... don't know what I'lll do if it is now a bad formulation.)

Read the docs on the SouthernSteamTrains website for more info.


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

It worked up until the point where it made steam but it didn't go at all


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

@ David - Conical shaped wicks? First I've heard, seen in a set of instructions. I was taught trim straight off. Interesting. 

Scott


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

Now it works like a charm


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

The boiler and the part that you screw the cap into has separated, do you know any welders near new york to help fix this problem


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you think that Aster might still repair this locomotive?


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

GigaPK (Do you have a real name?) whatever you do, you DO NOT need a welder, you need a small scale steam person aand the only way to find help is to go to somewhere like the New Jersey Live Steamers and make friends.
Aster do not and never have repaired engines, go to the sponsors of this site, Charles and Ryan. What you have is a very simple loco and there is little (in the right hands) that can go wrong with it, I can't give advice as I don't know what you mean by 'the boiler and the part you screw the cap into'. As I say contact TripleR.

David M-K
Ottawa


----------

